# Gas deduction question



## Thex415 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi!

I am wondering if even if I use the standard deduction with the mileage , I am able to deduct somehow my gas expenses ? Even though I am using gas for the vehicle I'm also saving gas money the previous week to keep my 'uber driving business' going along, as I am a full time driver. Any help with that is appreciated .


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Thex415 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am wondering if even if I use the standard deduction with the mileage , I am able to deduct somehow my gas expenses ? Even though I am using gas for the vehicle I'm also saving gas money the previous week to keep my 'uber driving business' going along, as I am a full time driver. Any help with that is appreciated .


No, if you take the mileage deduction of 57.5 cents per mile, that includes gas. Think of it this way, you get a deduction of $57.50 for each hundred business miles you drive, which reduces your taxable income significantly .


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Thex415 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am wondering if even if I use the standard deduction with the mileage , I am able to deduct somehow my gas expenses ? Even though I am using gas for the vehicle I'm also saving gas money the previous week to keep my 'uber driving business' going along, as I am a full time driver. Any help with that is appreciated .


This link kinda explains what is included in standard mileage http://www.companymileage.com/howmileageratedetermined.html
As far as your gas expense goes....if its personal gas (while online only) or pax gas you can deduct the ordinary and necessary air freshener, if its your friends gas no deduction allowed!


----------



## Thex415 (Feb 3, 2016)

Well thanks for the answers , it's much appreciated! These taxes can be a little confusing but I'm getting the hang of them.


----------

